# array letztes element anzeigen?



## anja84 (16. Nov 2005)

ich habe ein array


```
final static String VORNAME[] = 
	{
		"KURt",
		"MARK",
		"HEIKE",
		"FRANK",
		"ANJA",
etc.
	};
```

nun möchte ich gerne überall das letzte element, in diesem Fall ANJA ausgeben. Komme nur irgendwie auf keine Lösung.. Kann mir da jemand helfen?

danke, anja


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

VORNAME[VORNAME.length-1]


----------



## anja84 (16. Nov 2005)

super, vielen dank

noch ne frage

wenn ich 
if (user_input.equals("9"))
sage funktioniert etwas, mache ich daraus

if (user_input.equals("b"))

gehts nicht.  programm soll in ein hauptmenü wechseln... 

was ist falsch?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

keine Ahnung?

bei der geänderten Version muss der user halt ein "b" eintippen


----------



## bygones (16. Nov 2005)

musst leider schon ein bisschen code zeigen... syntaktisch passt der kleine teil.


----------



## Gast (16. Nov 2005)

fehler gefunden.  danke für eure hilfe

lg, anja


----------

